# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  ★★★ Latest Release V1.8.9 - 8th August, 2012 ★★★

## 4gsmmaroc

Added support for *MSM7225A* chipsetAdded models: *Xperia tipo* (single and double specifications)W508 model added (was missing in the list somehow)USBFlash drivers updated *Download Link:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *4SE Reseller list: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Old Thread for last releases: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

